# Pioneer DVD-RW DVR-K17LF ATA Device



## craftypatti (Feb 4, 2009)

I do not seem to have a working driver for the Pioneer DVD-RW DVR-K17LF ATA Device and need to find out where I can download it. My message states " Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39). I am lost and need to know where to go. Thanks for your help!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,

Uninstall the driver and reboot the computer.
Vista should reinstall the driver.
If it does not see if this helps you:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929461
Delete the Upper/Lower Filters

Let us know how you make out.
Bill


----------



## HtooThaPo (Apr 22, 2010)

My DVD ROM Pioneer DVD-RW DVR-K17LF is didn't work. I can't read or write. Could you pls kindly help me? I'm now in the Hukaung Tiger Reserve remoted area and away from the service center.Hope you could help me.


----------

